# Ikan Koi > Koi Dealer & Breeder >  Nirwana Koi Centre

## Nirwanakoi

Halo salam kenal nih buat para penggemar koi. Saya Eric dari Nirwana Koi Centre baru blajar pake komputer nih dari anak saya  ::  
Buat yang belom kenal sama Nirwana Koi, kita lokasinya ada di BSD.. 
Kalo temen2 tertarik sama ikan2 import boleh maen2 ke tempat kami atau boleh juga buka website kami di www.nirwanakoi.com
Sebagian foto dari ikan kami bisa di liat di dalam websitenya. 
Ikan kami ada bermacam macam. Dari yg murah ke mahal, gede ke kecil dan ada juga dari yang sedeng2  sampe yang istimewa kualitasnya   ::  

Kalau ada yang tertarik dengan ikan dari kami, jangan sungkan buat hubungi saya. Nanti saya bantu buat nemuin ikan yang pas dengan selera   ::  

Salam,
Eric

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## henritjuatja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## T3chno

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dipto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Nirwanakoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PrinZe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## teguh ws

wakakwkwkwkwkwkwk.....
kasih stiker dong

----------


## Nirwanakoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Nirwanakoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Nirwanakoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

[quote=Ajik Raffles]


> Om...
> Untuk dapat KOIS ID, gampang dan murah kok cuma 100ribu setahun....  
> Tp klu mau check sama Pa Robby dan Pa Luki...silahkan...


Mohon maaf, per tanggal 1 Agustus 2009 sudah Rp 200,000 (Pulau Jawa) dan Rp 210,000 (Luar Pulau Jawa)   :: [/quote:1i50oe82]

Uuups...sorry om Ajik....  ::  
Yg bener yg om Ajik.

----------


## Nirwanakoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Nirwanakoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asfenv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Nirwanakoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Nirwanakoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

> @ victor
> anjing model apa ya? kl bisa sih kasi saya link fotonya jd bisa lebih jelas liat keadaannya


malu2 in om, 
anjing kampung biasa hehe...
emang warna bisa brubah yach...
tdine itemmmm pollll
koq ada berubah
di leher ama lutut

----------


## Nirwanakoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Nirwanakoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Nirwanakoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## teguh ws

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Nirwanakoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## teguh ws

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gomaidy

Pak Erik

makin mantab aja nih. he...he....

----------


## torpey

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Nirwanakoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cah kendal

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

